# help spraying MDF



## dicktimber (12 Aug 2009)

I am going to have a go at spraying some MDF gloss white, which I have never done before.
Should I just use undercoat and then gloss, or
Just gloss, say two coats.....
or
Do I need to use MDF sealer and then undercoat and gloss??????

and to complicate things are there water based glosses, and should I use them????

OHHHH when there was just PAINT!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## wizer (12 Aug 2009)

Does it have to be Gloss? I much prefer Dulux Trade Eggshell on MDF.

I seal with MDF sealer, then 2 coats of egg shell. With the edges, I sand, seal, sand, coat 1, sand, coat 2. I've always had good results with a roller.

Oh and MR MDF is much much nicer to paint than the standard fluffy stuff


----------



## dicktimber (12 Aug 2009)

Tom
Reckon we are the only people not watching the English football (Dross)!!!!!

Never considered eggshell to be honest..
I bought a cheapo spray kit from Aldi and have to say when using it with stains it's been qute good, so i thought I'd give it a go with paint.

cheers
Mike


----------



## Oryxdesign (12 Aug 2009)

If you want a really good finish use poly-urethane car paint. Your local supplier should be able to help. You will need to prime the work first probably 2-3 coats but it dries very fast so it's not that much of a problem.
Normal gloss paint takes days to dry.


----------



## Richard Findley (13 Aug 2009)

Hi Mike,

I made a post a while back on how I do it using sprayed waterbourne finishes: https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=31082 Take a look, it may help. PM me if you need any tips!!

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## dicktimber (15 Aug 2009)

richard
thank's for that.
will give it a try

mike


----------



## CWatters (16 Aug 2009)

Richards tips look good. Just watch out for dust settling on the gloss. Spraying outdoors might be worth considering if you can protect it from bugs.


----------



## white_sw (21 Aug 2009)

I to have just started looking at spraying MDF and have been doing my research. Does anyone have any suggestions for
alternatives to Morrells products for the hobbiest ? Or even a way for the hobbiest to buy small amounts of Morrells products ?

Thanks,
Sam


----------

